

Ask HN: How do remote full time jobs work? - zuck9

Background - I can develop professional web and cross-platform desktop apps. I&#x27;ve only done a bit of freelancing and have no idea about real jobs.<p>1. How will the dev team communicate with me? Email&#x2F;phone&#x2F;Slack?<p>2. What task will I get? How will the deadlines be like? What happens if I can&#x27;t finish them in time? How frequently will I get tasks after finishing old ones?<p>3. How will I get hired&#x2F;interviewed if I apply?<p>I also should point out that I feel really uncomfortable talking on the phone and don&#x27;t think I&#x27;ll sound like a human (maybe I&#x27;m slightly autistic). Do people hire by email interviews?
======
jeffmould
Every job and every company is different so there is no standard answer to any
of your questions. Communication among remote teams can range from email,
phone, Skype, IM, etc... Your tasks, deadlines, and frequency will completely
depend on the job you are hired for. As for interviewing, I would be very
surprised to find a company that would hire entirely off of email interviews
(unless you are a freelancing jobs off of something like elance). At minimum,
I would say a phone interview is going to happen for a "real job". If it is a
bigger company they may fly you in for face-to-face interviews.

